# SU WIP



## SketchUp Guru (12 Aug 2006)

Here's what I've been working on lately. Thanks to Steve Maskery for drawing the router. I used part of his model although I modified it a bit to make it look a bit more like a DeWalt DW625. I've been working on this for Lewis Stepp from the Craftsman Gallery. It shows his new Digital Scales in place. The SU screen shot shows both the Alu guide rails and the Centre Plate in place which wouldn't be the case in normal operation.

Thanks for looking.







This is a quick rendering in Kerkythea from before the router was added.


----------



## Chris Knight (12 Aug 2006)

Dave,

I think that's just a photo :wink:


----------



## Alf (12 Aug 2006)

Crumbs, Dave, anyone told you you're a bit good at this Sketch Up thing? :shock:  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## mailee (12 Aug 2006)

I agree Chris it is just a photograph. :wink: I am still struggling with ronded shapes let alone anything as realistic as that!


----------



## Colin C (12 Aug 2006)

Dame 
:shock: I am going back to pen and paper


----------



## Steve Maskery (13 Aug 2006)

Hey! That's my router! 
Nice one Dave. I wish I could get to grips with K.

This is what I've been working on. This is our house at present, flat roofed extension, aluminium patio door, plastic upstairs window(previous owner, c1987). On the left is my workshop, and my office above (what we rather grandly call the North Wing of the house).





And this is what we hope to do. We've got to do something with the flat roof, we are already living on borrowed time, and the patio door and plastic window do look pretty awful. Not exactly sympathetic with an otherwise quite attractive house.







We are just waiting to get someone to tell us just how much it's going to hurt.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Aug 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments folks. 

Don't give up Colin. This stuff looks complicated but it isn't. It's just a lot of parts drawn in the same drawing. Well, some parts are drawn separately and imported. The biggest thing to remember as you work is to keep discreet parts separated by making them components or groups.

Steve, it is your router with a few mods. Actually I drew the base on my own but I used your motor sans the handles.

I think your change to the house makes sense. It will look much nicer than the flat roofed room you have now. Good SU work. It gets the message across. I hope you can make it happen.

D


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Aug 2006)

Here's a couple of updated images. The Plunge Bar is complete now.


----------



## Mooeee (30 Aug 2006)

Hi Dave R

Don't suppose you could upload the components for your model?

I do have SketchUp but still trying to get to grips with it.

Cheers :shock:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (31 Aug 2006)

Mooeee,

Right now I don't think I can let this one go. It is being drawn for a client.

Keep plugging with SU and you'll get the hang of it. If you haven't done so, take a look back through this forum and especially look at the sticky post for some tips and hints.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Sep 2006)

Just thought I'd post an updated view of my Rat model. I've modified the Alu rails to match those currently available.


----------

